# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Eklipsi i Diellit i dates 4 Janar 2011

## NeutronStar

Oraret qe shikoni me poshte dhe fotot i perkasin *Tiranes*. Ne qytetet tjera ndryshimi do jete vetem pak minuta, gje qe nuk ndikon 

*Ju lutem shikoni videon e me poshtme , kjo eshte nje video e bere nga ne me nje program i cili simulon  objektet me data dhe vendodhje te sakta. Kjo video i perket Eklipsit te dates 4 Janar 2011. Pra jemi akoma me date 1:1:2011 ne kete moment qe eshte dhene informacioni nga ne*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnTkGQnmJgo
*Orari i hyrjes se eklipsit:*
Hena do filloj hyrjen e saj akoma me perpara se dielli te lind nga ora 7.00
Keshtu qe hyrja nuk shikohet pasi dielli nuk ka lindur akoma, por ne foton me poshte duket cfare pozicioni ze hena ne oren 7.00 te mengjesit,duke e veshtruar nga Tirana



*Maksimumi i eklipsit*
Maksimumi i eklipsit do jete rreth ores* 08:12* te mengjesit. Figura i perket gjithmone pamjes nga Tirana.




*Dalja nga eklipsi*
Dalja totale do jete rreth ores 13.00 pak a shume. Me poshte pozicioni i henes dhe diellit mbas lamtumires se tyre.

*Ju keshillojm te mos e shifni eklipsin direkt me sy por perdorni syze te errta , kjo eshte per te miren e syve tuaj. 
Ne kemi nje website tonin zyrtar ku hedhim informacionet dita dites dhe shume gjera tjera .
Mjafto te kerkoni ne google Klubi Shkencor Universalb dhe do tju sjelli tek webi yne. Gjithsesi forumishqiptar eshte nje stacion i madh per shqiptaret ne internet kshu qe nuk mund ta anashkaloja kete informacion pa e shperndare me ju.*

*Stafi UniversAlb: Ju uron gezuar vitin e ri 2011*

----------


## NeutronStar

harrova te shtoj 

*Shqipetaret qe ndodhen me ne lindje ne shtete si Greqia, Turqia , do ken mundesi ta shijojn kete spektakel me shume se sa vendet tjera te Europes sepse jane nje ore para nesh.*

----------

